# Hi from a new-ish one



## Deleted member 84442 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi all,

Been lurking on motorhomer for a few years and just took advantage of Phils special offer for subs so thought it rude not to join this site as well.

A few familiar  names I recognise here from my time on other 'fora'  

Looking forward to reading through all the info on here and hope I can contribute a bit too.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome to WC Pete


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 12, 2020)

Fancy seeing you here!  Welcome.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## jeanette (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi Pete welcome. Glad to see you posting finally!....


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi welcome from scotland


----------



## EL Sid (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello. Welcome from Cornwall.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome from N Ireland,co antrim


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 12, 2020)

We welcome posh people, who use the word , " Fora ".
You'll probably raise the tone and average IQ of our forums, here.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 12, 2020)

It's good to see you again Pete.

Your well travelled journeys will be a huge benefit to everyone. Delighted to see you've stopped lurking and joined at last.

John & Yvonne


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 84442 (Jan 13, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> You'll probably raise the tone and average IQ of our forums, here.



Somehow I doubt that. 

Pete


----------



## Deleted member 84442 (Jan 13, 2020)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's good to see you again Pete.
> 
> Your well travelled journeys will be a huge benefit to everyone. Delighted to see you've stopped lurking and joined at last.
> 
> John & Yvonne



Thanks John, I noticed you have a new van. We are still plodding along with our Hymer, had her about 13 years now.
Remember that time we met in San Marino? Give our regards to Yvonne. 

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 13, 2020)

Your Hymer is a cracking van and we're delighted it's running fine. Yes, we both remember the stellplatz at Strada dell Baldasserona.....It was 5th May 2012.   Yvonne returns her best wishes.
.


----------



## Deleted member 84442 (Jan 14, 2020)

Blimey, doesn't time fly. ☺

Pete


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome aboard and enjoy, form Lancashire


----------

